# How quickly to switch hay?



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I am currently in the process of switching hay, its been over 2 or 3 weeks now and I have gradually worked my way up with this new hay to just about 50/50. Did a bigger switch a few days ago and one of my goats got a bit bloated, could be completely unrelated though. Anyway, after I make the switch to the few bales I have of this new hay, I need to switch again to a new hay. They are all the same grass (orchard grass). I am just trying to figure out how quickly you are really suppose to make hay switches. Because my goats had been eating timothy when they were younger but a new shipment of it they didn't like so I real quick got some orchard grass and switched immediately, and they did fine. So I am trying to figure out the best way to do this because I have about 3 different shipments of hay all making up my hay room and it's been a fairly wet summer so I'm being told hay shortages are likely, and I want to make sure that if I have to, I can use whatever hay I can get on short notice without using weeks to switch.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have just given new hay without any transition. Sometimes you just don't have the luxury in bad hay years.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with Karen. However, I am careful when adding or switching grain or introducing pasture when they've not had it for a while.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They should be fine. The only time I change slowly on hay is when I end up having to buy feed store hay which is basically a small step up from junk and then when I change them to my parents first cutting hay which is usually tested at dairy quality or just under so there is a HUGE difference in quality. But I have changed them totally over from grain hay to ehhh alfalfa and vise versa with no issues. When I do slowly change them over with the alfalfa to better alfalfa it’s usually done over 3-4 days a week tops and to play it safe I’ll put some baking soda out or bloat blocks. Only while they are getting used to it NOT 24/7 365 days a year lol


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Yep, switching between greens can be quick. Adding grain/concentrates is where you need to be careful. That's what throws off their rumen flora.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If I switch, I just feed in the morning maybe oat hay, which I want to change them back to alfalfa, then in the evening feed alfalfa hay. This is the same amount usually fed per feeding. 
I do this for a little while maybe a week, then go to full on Alfalfa 2 x a day. 
I have never had issues.


----------

